# Fliegenrolle: von Links- auf Rechtshand umbauen



## spin-paule (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe für meinen Neffen eine Shakespeare Odyssey 5/6 in der Bucht abgegriffen. Auf der Packung wird auf die Möglichkeit eines Wechsels von Rechts- auf Linkshand hingewiesen... aber nicht wie!!!

Da die Bremse nur in eine Richtung wirkt (in die andere Richtung ist ein Freilauf) ist es nicht damit getan, die Rolle zu wenden, da sonst der Schnurabzug ungebremst ist und beim Einkurbeln die Bremse eingestellt werden kann... was niemand braucht#q

Aus der Explosionszeichnung geht nicht hervor, wie ich auf Rechtshand umbauen kann. Muss das Oneway-Getriebe ausgebaut und um 180° gedreht werden?

Um die Odyssee mit der Odyssey ein Ende zu bereiten, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich als Trottel outen muss, möchte ich anfragen, ob ein Boardie sich mit der Problematik auskennt.

Viele Grüße#h
Paul


----------



## BigEarn (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle: von Links- auf Rechtshand umbauen*

Kenne die Rolle zwar nicht genau, aber normalerweise läuft der Umbau fast immer über das Umdrehen eines Einweglagers. Auf einer englischen Seite habe ich bezüglich Deiner Rolle das hier gefunden. Scheint also nicht anders zu sein bei dem Modell, das Du da hast. Clip entfernen, der das Lager sichert, Lager umdrehen, Clip wieder dran, fertig #6


----------



## spin-paule (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fliegenrolle: von Links- auf Rechtshand umbauen*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Kenne die Rolle zwar nicht genau, aber normalerweise läuft der Umbau fast immer über das Umdrehen eines Einweglagers. Auf einer englischen Seite habe ich bezüglich Deiner Rolle das hier gefunden. Scheint also nicht anders zu sein bei dem Modell, das Du da hast. Clip entfernen, der das Lager sichert, Lager umdrehen, Clip wieder dran, fertig #6



Hi BigEarn,

das war´s:vik: Clip abgenommen, Einweglager gewendet, Clip wieder eingerastet und FERTIG! Hab´s geahnt... war aber jedoch nicht ganz sicher.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe#6#6#6


----------

